# CHAT!?!?!??!??



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

someone get on chat im bored, lol, is the mud hole the only chat room?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope
There is a menu choice called Chat.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

anybody


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Brute650i can you get in chat? I need help.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can help on here but not chat I'm on my phone In deer stand right now. What you need help with?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone? I should be up to around 1:00 or later


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

hey. anyone want to chat?


----------

